

Data Center Comes to Life in an Old Model T Plant - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/08/18/a-data-center-in-a-former-model-t-plant/

======
securls
They actually did a similar thing a while ago in Boston - Using an old Hood
Milk plant as a datacenter...I believe it has since changed hands though.

